# Tooth Abscess?



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I think my wether has a tooth abscess?? He has been losing baby teeth lately and this bump wasn't there yesterday. Doesn't seem to really hurt him but he does turn his head away when I try to rub it or grab it. It's only about the size of a big pea. Any suggestions?? 















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Took me a while to figure out it is your gloved fingers on him in the second picture. I have never seen a tooth abscess successfully treated with a vet. I would suggest contacting the vet.

Have you felt inside his mouth to make sure it isn't stuck cud?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

My mom is pointing at the bump. Yeah there is no cud. Do you think it is a tooth abscess or could it be a bug bite or something else? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It could be a bug or spider bite. Could be a tooth abscess. Could be CL. Only time will tell which one it is. Make sure you save pus and have it tested if it proves to be some type of abscess.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

We are having them all tested for CL CAE and Johnes this week. It isn't in a CL location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start with his temp....when they dont feel good the lymp nodes can swell..you said it wasnt there yesterday so I doubt its CL...could be hes getting a new tooth which can also cause the lymp node to swell...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh and it's hard not soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

He's running and playing with the others. Hasn't been acting abnormal. And it's not his lymph node. It's on his jaw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you checked with a flash light to see if there is a rotten tooth...any gum swelling..


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

No good idea! I'll have to do that...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I looked as best I could. All I saw was white and if it was rotten I think I woulda smelled something? I think I'll just keep watching it...I guess I'm overly nervous waiting for the CL, CAE, and Johnes testing back.lol as I'm sure all are testing for the first time.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have seen this lump under a few conditions...One was a young buck with high fever...once the infection was taken care of with antibiotics the lump went away...and the next was a 4 month old doeling getting her molars..it never shrunk..only got bigger...the owner lanced it and only clearish fluid came out..

Best wishes on test results


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow! Well thanks for the heads up on what it could be...I'll watch it and if it gets any bigger let you guys know...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a doe that had a bump on her jaw years ago that just grew until it burst from the inside and that was the end of it. I was brand new to goats then but I think she had bit the inside of her mouth. And it got infected. Not for sure but back then that was my conclusion. Lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Well it hasn't grown and I actually think it might be a bit smaller...if it's not gone by next week we are going to have someone look at it. One girl that's a vet student and is actually going to specialize in goats is a good friend of ours now and said its probably a salivary gland that has gotten inflamed or something like that...anyways we will have her look at it next week if it's not gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

